# anyone use NH3/NH4



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

yeah i got this test kit and the instructions are kind of confusing. any one use this test kit it comes in a yellow box. 
Not havin a good day , drove to a store quite far away and bought a Nitrate/nitrite tester and its for ponds ................................................................ [email protected]#K


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

get that mardel master test kit its like 23 bucks


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I got one made by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals. It cost like 20-some bucks. seems to work well. I dont think it's real confusing. it also has tests for pH (low and high range), GH, KH, and nitrites


----------

